# FCC approval?



## spinner17 (Jul 6, 2007)

I know that the DOJ decided against blocking the merger over a month ago, but I haven't heard anything about the FFC having a decision on the merger. I thought that was necessary to go ahead.

They said they'd have an announcement by the end of april, did I miss it or something?


----------



## rbl61 (Jul 7, 2007)

spinner17 said:


> I know that the DOJ decided against blocking the merger over a month ago, but I haven't heard anything about the FFC having a decision on the merger. I thought that was necessary to go ahead.
> 
> They said they'd have an announcement by the end of april, did I miss it or something?


They are still mulling it over. The old fashioned radio corporations - Clear Channel and such - have alot of pull in Washington and would love to see this tied up until Sirius and XM go broke.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

according to the Washington Post this weekend a decision may be near---possibly by the end of June.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

rbl61 said:


> They are still mulling it over. The old fashioned radio corporations - Clear Channel and such - have alot of pull in Washington and would love to see this tied up until Sirius and XM go broke.


The problem is the FCC needs to find a way around their own rules that prohibit the transfer of licenses between the 2 Sat radio companies.


----------

